# Emdeon



## barb.boek@gmaial.com (Feb 16, 2012)

Looking for some information from anyone who submits claims directly using Emdeon Services.  Looking to change and have question.
Barb


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Feb 16, 2012)

do u know abt iHT(i health technologies)? u can submit claims online for them too.


----------



## barb.boek@gmaial.com (Feb 20, 2012)

No I have just started to look for a new clearinghouse and was thinking of just using emdeon direct. Wanted to get feedback from anyone who uses Emdeon.
BBoek


----------

